

The Cars of 1960 Explain Why Your Grandparents Drive Differently - emeraldd
http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/classic-cars/a26254/regular-car-reviews-ford-falcon/

======
jdnier
That's an entertaining video that really demonstrates what it's like to drive
a car from 1960.

